# جهاز حث نبضي لكشف المعادن والذهب من باطن الارض للبيع



## kimo454 (8 أبريل 2012)

جهاز حث نبضي لكشف المعادن والذهب من باطن الارض للبيعالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاود بيع جهاز كشف المعادن والذهب من باطن الارض الجهاز استعمل مرتين فقط والجهاز متسورد من الخارج واذا احد بحث عنه هنا في مصر لن يجده مجرب ويعمل على عمق من 80 سنتي متر الى 3 متر او 4 متر تقريبا
والجهاز مقسم للوحده الرئيسية والسماعة الخارجه ويوجد بالجهاز سماعة داخلية وهاند فري خارجي وبطاريتين وحامل للوحده وللبطاريه وباور سبلاي للشحن وتوصيلات لشحن البطاريات من الكهرباء او من بطارية السيارة وكويل يدوي للكشف وكويل 2متر*1 متر وكويل اخر 2متر * 2 متر مع مواسير نصب الكويل للاعماق والاحجام وكل شيء كامل مع الجهاز والصور توضح كل شيء
والجهاز جديد كما هو واستعمل مرتين وتم استخراج به بعض القطع الحديده وبعض الاشياء ولكن ليس لها قيمه من مزرعت احد الاشخاص في رحلة البحث عن شيء معين
ولكن للأسف هذا الجهاز يعمل على المعادن فقط والذهب وللاسف انا كنت اريد جهاز لاستكشاف الذهب الخام بالتحديد وللأسف لم يصلح لأنه مختلط بالصخور و لذلك ارغب في بيعه
وسعر الجهاز النهائي كما قمت بشرائه 17 عشر الف جنيه مصري
البيع للجادين فقط ومع الشرح وطريقة التدريب على الجهاز سهله جدا وهذا رقمي 01220868653
ولقد قمت بشراء هذا الجهاز من تاجر مصري معروف في منتدى كنوز ودفائن يسمى محمد عبد الرحمن لمن يعرفه جيدا 


وجميع الصور للجهاز موجوده لدي لكن ليس مسموح بوضع روابط على الصفحه فعلى من يريد رؤيته مراسلتي على الايميل الخاص وشكرا​


----------



## ابوفهددد (27 مايو 2012)

بوجد أجهزة كشف الذهب والمعادن 
0557267484


----------



## ابوفهددد (27 مايو 2012)

الجهاز امريكي الصنع .

جهاز للمحترفين والهواة على حدٍ سواء .

شاشة كريستال سائل مزودة بأرقام لكافة الأهداف المحتمل اكتشافها . 


قدرة عمل مذهلة ضمن الأراضي الرطبة والمالحة .

قدرة رائعة على عزل الأهداف غير المرغوبة مثل الحديد وغيره

يعمل على نظام تحديد حجم الهدف .

قادر على الوصول الى عمق 2.50 حسب حجم الهدف .

درجات صوتية متوافقة مع التغيرات الرقمية على شاشة الكريستال تضمن

للمحترفين تمييز نغمة كل معدن على حدة 
الجوال 0557267484


----------

